# Wanted R35 Parts



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

Been a member since 2003 but cant reply to sale ads.

Looking for;
Litchfield IC
Intakes
1000 / 1050 injectors 
Decat downpipes.

PMs please.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don***8217;t think you have enough posts.

Get involved more and restrictions will be lifted from your account and everyone benefits.

Good luck


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

Ive posted more than my profile suggests. But i get your point.
Still after parts...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think there***8217;s a guy called zee man on fb with the bits you need

Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think there’s a guy called zee man on fb with the bits you need

Thanks


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Licho fmic here - clicky


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

carminegtr said:


> Been a member since 2003 but cant reply to sale ads.
> 
> .




14 posts since 2003:chuckle:


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

carminegtr said:


> Been a member since 2003 but cant reply to sale ads.
> 
> Looking for;
> Litchfield IC
> ...


Cant PM you, but have a litcho FMIC for sale, as per Tin kindly posted up on this thread for you... (Cheers Tin)

I might also have my intakes for sale 

Can give you my number if you want, looking for £750 plus postage or collection from Nottingham for the FMIC


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

See if you can pm me mate, i have some of the parts you need. Thanks.

Sam


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I have K&N intakes for sale. Just cleaned and oiled and ready to go

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/566129-r35-intakes-k-n-just-cleaned-oiled.html


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What year car is it for?


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

Im getting zero PMs.


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

parts for DBA 2012

Haven't received any PM's

I'm after wheels also, but no one is selling nothing!!


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

carminegtr said:


> parts for DBA 2012
> 
> Haven't received any PM's
> 
> I'm after wheels also, but no one is selling nothing!!


PM Sent mate


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What year car are the parts for?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

He'd said DBA 2012


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

carminegtr said:


> parts for DBA 2012
> 
> Haven't received any PM's
> 
> I'm after wheels also, but no one is selling nothing!!


I have titanium intakes, decat down pipes, Rays TE37 ultra wheels, pm me if you need some. Or just whatsapp me on 07717798433.


----------

